# Honey Bath Melts



## Guest (Sep 22, 2009)

This is something new I tried they are bath melts with honey in them . Easy to make .







Thanks for looking

Kitn


----------



## Rosey (Sep 22, 2009)

How nice! what are bath melts? Like the bubble of oil you put in the bath?

I love their color and they are very cute!


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2009)

They bubble  and fizz and have a little oil in them and the honey .


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2009)

Nice shape you choose!
I want to make some bubble bars this weekend.
"other bath stuff" is fun too.


----------



## LJA (Sep 22, 2009)

Yum!  I never thought of putting honey in them...


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2009)

Ktn, those are so cute. Nice.


----------



## holly99 (Sep 22, 2009)

So are bath melts another name for bath fizzies and bath bombs? From your description it sounds the same. I want to make some bath fizzies soon.

They are so cute. I love the mold.


----------



## Milla (Sep 23, 2009)

Those look so yummy!  I feel like I want to eat them!  Almost like big white chocolates!  Can you tell I'm having the worst chocolate craving with ZERO sweets in the house (on purpose)?  Those are great!


----------



## Melodee (Sep 23, 2009)

Those are really pretty!!  I've never heard of bath melts either; but they sure sound good...  Thanks for sharing.

Melodee


----------



## Rosey (Sep 23, 2009)

Those would be fun for my kiddo. She loves things like that! Thanks for explaining it!


----------



## vivcarm (Sep 23, 2009)

Very nice Kitn, so am I right in thinking that they are mini bath bombs, forgive me for asking but how did you make them, I think they would make lovely Xmas prezzies!


----------



## Deb (Sep 24, 2009)

they look good enough to eat!


----------



## IanT (Sep 24, 2009)

excellent!


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 24, 2009)

Melts differ from fizzies in their makeup. Melts tend to be mostly butters w/ some powdered ingredient, such as corn startch, to aid the melt in quick & easy disolving. Fizzies are powder based.


----------



## holly99 (Sep 24, 2009)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> Melts differ from fizzies in their makeup. Melts tend to be mostly butters w/ some powdered ingredient, such as corn startch, to aid the melt in quick & easy disolving. Fizzies are powder based.



Oh, ok. Cool!


----------



## bbkimberly (Sep 26, 2009)

Adorable!


----------



## sassysuds (Sep 27, 2009)

those are so pretty 


marie


----------



## LomondSoap (Sep 27, 2009)

Love those! I can never seem to get mine out of their moulds  :cry: 
Probably need more cocoa butter in them.


----------



## alwaysme07 (Sep 27, 2009)

I really like them, I have too try making them now. Where can one learn about making those beautiful soapies? TIA


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2009)

LomondSoap said:
			
		

> Love those! I can never seem to get mine out of their moulds  :cry:
> Probably need more cocoa butter in them.



I dust the mold with cornstarch using a little paintbrush .


----------



## puddin19700 (Oct 2, 2009)

*bath melts*

I have a great recipe for those - they are so simple.  My secret - learned from the person who I got the recipe from - after you make them add them to the freezer for 10 min (no more no less lol) and they will pop out and they are pretty as can be! you can use any candy molds or pour them into the mini cupcake papers and you are all set.  If anyone wants the recipe just let me know.. didnt know if I was allowed to post it here.  I can also send a pic of what they look like.


----------



## Rosey (Oct 2, 2009)

I'd love the recipe!!


----------



## vivcarm (Oct 2, 2009)

Kitn pm'd the receipe to me but I didn't copy it down, kept meaning to, but....., and now the message has disappeared, along with Kitn!


----------



## charlotteda (Oct 2, 2009)

*oh no !*

I loved Kitn... she was so nice and  helpful to myself as a Newbie !


----------

